# Indoor Jungle Gym??



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay, this may be a very odd question lol.. We are moving into a bigger house with a bigger playroom (2 playrooms actually separate by the foyer) and I have a 4 yr old, 2 yr old, 1 yr old, and Im due in January. We live in Jacksonville and are moving to Orlando so think HOT! The kids dont even like going outside between June thru September lolol Soo, they think our bed, couch, curtain, table, etc.. are all fair game for climbing, jumping, wrestling, etc... I was thinking of getting some sort of indoor playground thing for them to go nuts on. I worry about the plastics inside though.. like the big step2 playthings and stuff because of offgassing.. outside it doesnt bother me because of the fresh air and sun and stuff.. I mean, I suppose if thats my only option that is reasonably priced, Ill go for it lol.. but what options are there? Anyone have or seen anything like what Im looking for?? Please spam me with links or places to look or ideas! thanks


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Are you handy/DIY kind of people? Would you consider building something wooden? That would be my own first choice and I could share some ideas if you're so inclined.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.playsmart.com/catalog.html

do the search thing on the bottom

well only if you have 20ft ceilings. lol

And if you have a REALLY big house:

http://www.playtec.com.au/frames_indoor.shtml


----------



## pitter_patter (Jan 16, 2007)

Could you find something used? Less outgassing that way. I have a friend who put her huge Step 2 jungle gym inside when they moved b/c her backyard needed to be landscaped. Her son loves it!


----------



## DeeCee (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 

And if you have a REALLY big house:

http://www.playtec.com.au/frames_indoor.shtml

That's too funny!! You could charge admission for the neighbourhood kids to get into your house and make some money on the side.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

oh i really LOVE those big crawl through things but WOW I can only imagine the cost! LOLOL.. Not to mention we would have to put our living room in our playroom and our playroom would need to be the living room lmao..

I would LOVE to hear what you did with wood easy goer. DH is a real handyman and could def. make something, I just never thought about making something.. Im a doofus sometimes.. Could you use regular wood or do you need to use redwood or cedar like you do for outdoor play systems?

I also love the softplay stuff but the outside is a plastic/vinyl looking type stuff.. is that bad too with offgasing? Im fairly new to the whole natural home thing but we just donated all plastic inside toys to the Salvation Army and are slowly making a completely wooden/metal toy room lmao


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool! In the interest of full-disclosure, DD and I currently live in a tiny apartment so my ideas are all in my head but I am bound and determined make them reality before she gets much older. I have a background as a woodworker and a structral engineer, so this is the stuff my daydreams are made of.

I'd love to post some ideas, a few details and maybe a drawing or two but it will take me a bit of time; give me a day or two and I'll bump this post back to the top.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

alright.. thanks!!! We arent even moving until the 28th and dh wont be doing anything but unpacking and hanging pictures and shelves for the first 2-3 weeks at least lmao.. so we have time too









THANKS


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Ikea has a bunch of indoor play stuff. a bar for the wall, indoor swing from the ceiling kinda thing


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

There's a book called "Rings Swings and Climbing Things" by Rita Hoppert. It's out of print, but you can get it through Amazon's other sellers or maybe at your library. There are instructions for how to build all kinds of wooden climbers. My dad built one for my DD and it's wonderful. I made a swing for our basement using instructions from the book. I highly recommend it!


----------



## APmom2Libby (Mar 18, 2006)

We just bought an inflatable bouncer at Wal-Mart and it fits in our front room perfectly. We also use it in our garage when it's raining. But, this winter, which seems to last forever up here, we will be using the bouncer to get out some energy and entertain the kids at playgroups. They have all kinds of different ones.....and they are made from canvas---so I *think* that would be a safer alternative to plastic?

Bounce Rooms


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I saw a cool geodesic dome jungle gym the last time I was at Costco. It was enamel-coated metal, and not too big to use indoors. I think it would be lend itself to lots of creative play. You could climb it, or throw a sheet over it and make a house inside it.

eta--Link!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I'd try school/preschool supply places and have a look at their gym equipment. It's more expensive than toys R us type stuff but it really lasts forever.

We had one similar this (when I was little and it's still going strong
http://www.nesarnold.co.uk/webapp/wc...&categoryList=


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitter_patter* 
Could you find something used? Less outgassing that way. I have a friend who put her huge Step 2 jungle gym inside when they moved b/c her backyard needed to be landscaped. Her son loves it!

That was my thought, too. And the play structures are #2 plastic, which is one of the safest types.


----------

